# Well then mechanical



## ICE (Jul 20, 2011)

contractor, what's up with this?  The correction said to rat proof the freon line chase, not create an artwork. I'm standing there with the homeowner who asks me if this is typical.  I wanted to say "It certainly is with hacks".  But no, I have to say "Sir, I really can't comment other than to say that the correction has been done".


----------



## Mac (Jul 21, 2011)

That's a good professional response. Hope you delivered it with a straight face.


----------

